# Nearly gored by tree branch



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I just went on a job interview last week with a BIG scab on my forehead from a run in with a tree. :laugh:


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I just went on a job interview last week with a BIG scab on my forehead from a run in with a tree. :laugh:


Haha! I'd hire you! :thumbsup:


----------

